# VA Beach road biking routes



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

I'll be in Va Beach with the family in a few weeks and can get away for about an hour each day.

I'm looking for some routes or places I can get cue sheets for rides of about 20 miles.

Thanks.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Look at. . .*



tornado said:


> I'm looking for some routes or places I can get cue sheets for rides of about 20 miles.
> 
> Thanks.


Google maps and roads like newbridge and sandbrige and muddy creek road. You can get a nice loop out through there.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

lx93 (member here) lives in VA Beach and can probably help you out. Try sending him a PM.


----------



## hrt4me (Aug 9, 2008)

Final Kick Sports has swims, rides and runs which meet in their store parking lot and elsewhere; contact them and see whether you can join them for one of their rides (typically out to Pungo).


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

If it's not too late send me a PM with exactly where you will be staying and I'll get you some routes.

Look on the Tidewater Bicyclist Assoc.  web page for group rides.

I lead a ride on Monday evenings from the little neck area.


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. 

I ended up at Fat Frogs shop for rides. They go at 7:30 AM on Mon, Weds, Thurs and Sat. The week day rides are 20-25 miles. I went twice and there were about 25 people each time splitting into 2 speed groups. I wasn't available on Sat but was told they usually have over 100 riders and split into more speed groups.


----------

